# Finger Freddie Strings Now Does Custom Bow Tuning



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

after 2 years of just strings and cables i have decided to expand my operations to custom bow tuning. ihave been purchasing all the latest tools from bow press to lazor tools. anyone interested please feel free to send me a pm for more info. i would also like to thank all my staff shooters for a great year so far thanks guys and keep up the great work:wink:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*tuning*

Mike only does top quality work, on both his string/cables as well as all the bows he's tuned for me in recent years!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*ttt*

to the top for a great bow tuning


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Hey!!*

Bump for a top shelf bow guy.....Freddie knows his stuff....take advantage people... take advantage.. 

PUG


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

Freddie makes an awesome string. I just got mine put on and they are extremely well built! He knows his stuff, so take advantage of it!


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

Another bump for Freddie!


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

ok a little about myself.finger freddie 2 time state champion in 2 classes have state record, mid atlantic champion,top 5 finishes at nationals,3rd at ibo worlds last year.am now a pro finger shooter in nfaa and 3d.i have 8 staff shooters shooting for me including 2 national ibo champs, and semi pros and pros.i have been around archery for 30 years now so i have seen the growth of archery!i know how to get the best performence out of your bow.worked on every make and model from alpine to mathews.real name michael cole.so come and get your bows tuned with new strings and cables have it ready for the shot you have been waiting for, either that 3d bedded buck or the buck of a lifetime.


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

*Freddie does it best!!!!!*

Jill 2-Arrow & I cannot say enough good things about Freddie's strings.
Regardless of what people say "ALL" strings need so many shots
on them to become shot in. Jill & I have shot a lot of different
bows with a lot of different strings on them and Freddie's strings
shot in faster than any we have tried. We shoot mostly 2-cam bows
and everybody knows you have to have a top of the line string
or all you do is time, over & over & over again. Not with Freddie's
strings. After they "SET" which is not long, you don't have to worry
about timing. Sure, maybe 4-5 months down the road you might 
want to twike it a little but not every 2-3 weeks like most.
Mike Cole is a great archer and a better person. He has great
knowledge of what makes a bow tick and you will not go wrong
letting him tune & set it up for you. There's nothing like having 
your own personnal bow tuner and Mike's the man to get it done!!!!
Give him a try, you won't be disapointed.
Lonnie "Jill 2-Arrows" other half


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

I'll second what you said there Lonnie! I shot with Mike a few years ago at Bedford and he was a good time to shoot with. Then one day, Triplett and I were talking about string because I was looking to get some new ones. He told me to give a good buddy of his Mike Cole a call that he made great strings. I'll admit, I've shot a lot of custom strings and had lots of trouble with Fuzzing and them not living up to their hype. I'd have to tune often. So I call Mike and he got me set up. Since I've but his strings on my bow, it actually holds better, in rock solid time and hasn't moved at all, I actually gained some speed on my bow, and best of all, there is no fuzz and the peep is there everytime!!! His strings are the best built ones I've use. Mike is a great guy and shot. You won't be sorry for letting him set you up. He knows his stuff! Mike, thanks for awesome strings. Now let tear them up in Nelsonville!!!


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll second the quality of strings from Mike. Zero stretch from the gitgo. If he tunes bows like he builds strings their are going to be some happy archers.


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

wow,guilty as charged:mg::wink:


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

Bump


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

Tater
I'll see your bump and raise ya one! Ya ready for nelsonvelle?
Lonnie "Jill 2-Arrows" other half


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

I call your bump there Tire Plugger!!! I'm as ready as I'm going to be. I haven't shot this week at all since my league Monday night. I figured it would be best to step away from it since I was starting to Anticipate my shot, which started in Erie! How about you? Are you ready? I know MC is!!!!


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

tttop:tongue:


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

A bump up for Mike.


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

Here we go again! I'll see your bump and raise ya one!


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

hey lonnie and tater, yall going to hang out at the finger freddie hotel this weekend?if so bring the apple pie:wink:


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

You all should let Mike do his thing. This weekend at Nelsonville, I learned a lot about tuning bows and strings just talking with him. He knows what he's doing. You won't go wrong. Now lonnie, you keep raising me one, we're going to go broke!!!


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

hey tater,i only told you 5% of what i know :secret:your training is not finished yet grasshopper:zip:


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

Fill me in Yoda!!! I'm all ears.


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## hanover10point (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Finger Freddie sent you a pm.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Man...*

I'm tellin ya..If there was one person I would send my bow to..It would be finger....He's knows his stuff...hes a damn magician on bows.....


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt for mike


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*ill second that one!*



PUG said:


> I'm tellin ya..If there was one person I would send my bow to..It would be finger....He's knows his stuff...hes a damn magician on bows.....


Ive seen it first hand, on multiple occasions!


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

ttt! :darkbeer:life is good


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

*Great Come back!*

Hello Everybody
Well, i told you guys and gals that Freddie was #1. As i said
before we put his strings on and was really impressed! Jill 2-Arrow
started shooting for Martin this summer so we put a set on the
S-4 Mag before Nelsonville and it showed! Jill won the third leg
of the IBO Triple Crown and came from 24 pts down in the
overall to get another buckle (3rd). Now it's on to the Worlds!!!
Keep doing what your doing Freddie, it's working!!!!
Lonnie "Jill 2-Arrows" other half


----------



## ///36m (Jul 6, 2005)

Do you have a shop? I mapquested smithville flats, I'm fairly local to you. If you like you can PM me with more info. I'm right near cortland, Tully area. Thanks.


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

///36m said:


> Do you have a shop? I mapquested smithville flats, I'm fairly local to you. If you like you can PM me with more info. I'm right near cortland, Tully area. Thanks.


pm sent back:wink: go to fingerfreddiestrings.com:secret


----------



## Whitetail Al (Sep 22, 2004)

*New Strings*

Look Finger Freddie up, he will take care of all your tuning needs!


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

im currently working on more advanced tuning methods for all makes and models.not just martins anymore:wink:


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

See yours and raise ya one!
Lonnie "Jill 2-Arrows" other half


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

hey you to, easy on the bumps! save them for when you get back:wink:
anyone here who would like some info and pricing go to www.fingerfreddiestrings.com or you can pm me thanks :wink:


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

There you are Lonnie, I knew I could count on you to raise me one...lol


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bunger (Mar 11, 2004)

*Is Mike Still in Business?*

I've noticed his website isn't working anymore and we haven't been able to contact him. Anyone know what his status is?


----------

